# LED Panel Lights



## Hector1970 (Nov 23, 2015)

Peter Hurley has a lovely LED lighting kit for sale in connection with Wescott
https://hurleyprogear.com/flexkit

It only costs a mere $5500.
Which would be about $7000 by the time you got it to Europe with taxes , transport etc.

I can see on ebay etc you can buy strips of LED light.
Is it possible to buy grids/panels of LED lights?
It seems like a set up you could potentially do for quite a lot less if you were could with DIY electronics (which unfortunately I'm not)
If you could get LED's in square or rectangle grids/panels that would be a good start. 
They look very light and flexible.

It does come with:
"This kit includes 4 of Westcott’s innovative Flex LED mats, 4 modular Scrim Jim Cine Frames, extension cables, diffusion, mounting arms and studs, and a durable travel case"

I'm sure this adds to its usability and flexibility.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 23, 2015)

Overall, cheap LED has a Color Rendering Index quite poor. Basically, cheap LED does not cover the deep red wavelengths, and this will leave the pale skin tones.

LED illuminators truly designed for photo and video, will provide greater color fidelity. I use LED illuminators for video, built with CREE brand LED, with 5 watt power each single LED.

Flexible LED strips used in decoration has poor color. Those Chinese illuminators with hundreds of LED "high brightness" has a very ugly color, tending to the green. Recomento search in stores specializing in photo and video, models with a dozen 5 watt LED each, which will give a much better light than the famous (and bad) led 160 made in china.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 23, 2015)

He is also a Profoto photographer...and huge salesman, although he may use these for his ads, he also says Profotos are the best too. He hawks a lot of "stuff" on his site that is quite gimicky.

Never found leds to work all that great for stills as mod are difficult to find. Color balance is a huge issue. I do like the ring light leds but unless right up on your subject they can't compete with real ring lights. If you're using them just for catchlight they are fine. Led panels are also used in video for continuous lighting and they work ok when ever I've used them in that capacity.

For that price you can find a lot of other tried and true lighting options.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 23, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> Peter Hurley has a lovely LED lighting kit for sale in connection with Wescott
> https://hurleyprogear.com/flexkit
> 
> It only costs a mere $5500.
> Which would be about $7000 by the time you got it to Europe with taxes , transport etc.


Now I read the announcement from the link you posted, and it seemed a good product, with a CRI of 95%. However, the price is daunting.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 23, 2015)

FWIW...I shoot tethered most of the time and adjust lighting on the fly.
To that end, I picked up four of these things...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085OS2RQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
If ya don't like them, send them back....white rose here.


----------

